# Taunton DMH police



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

If anyone has any info on how to apply, and/or what I should look into in order to be hired for this position? should I wait until its posted on the web or can I take another route by getting my resume in there? any info is greatly appreciated.....


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

future,

If you are interested in DMH they usually hire through the states website. As far as Taunton State I wouldnt hold your breath. I have a friend that works at DMH Southern Region and from the way he explained it me Taunton is one of the better DMH locations so usually vacancies are filled by transfers from other locations throughout the DMH system. I am sure someone else from DMH can post on this


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

futureofficer04 @ Tue Sep 28 said:


> If anyone has any info on how to apply, and/or what I should look into in order to be hired for this position? should I wait until its posted on the web or can I take another route by getting my resume in there? any info is greatly appreciated.....


You also need to qualify as a SSPO... don't expect training. Must already have SSPO or MPOC... or a combo of a degree and reserve academy.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Futureofficer

sent you a PM


----------

